# Red blades in Zoysia



## drl (Nov 4, 2017)

In the last couple of weeks, I've noticed sections of my (sodded this spring) Zoysia lawn have red-hued blades appearing. It's in patches throughout the lawn as shown in the wide photo. 
I'm in Raleigh NC and we've had our first couple of freezing nights within the last 30 days. (Before yesterday's unseasonable snow!) Daytime temps have ranged from upper 30s to low 60s.

This is my first fall/winter with Zoysia. Is this just what it normally does as it transitions to its dormant stage or is this a problem?

Thanks for any insights!


----------



## andymac7 (Oct 30, 2018)

Yes, this is normal while transitioning to dormancy. My bermuda turned a purplish hue in spots when it was going dormant. Just deem it "fall color" and enjoy it


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

What variety of zoysia?


----------



## gkaneko (Dec 11, 2018)

I'm not sure if this relates but certain plants like pineapple and air plants turn red when there's low nutrient availability.


----------



## high leverage (Jun 11, 2017)

This seems to be common. Mine and my clients that I services Meyer's zoysia gets a reddish hue during dormancy. Not quite to the extent of the photos above but still noticeable.


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

Maybe do a soil test in that one spot? Check for deficiencies?


----------



## Bermuda_Newbie (Jun 15, 2018)

I am so glad you posted this! I have a section of my bermuda sod that was put in about 2 months ago that I was worried about. It has a reddish hue to it as well but the rest of my lawn doesn't. I was hoping it wasn't fungus. 








Edit: you can see the last picture is more established sod and there's no red in that. So weird. It's the same type of grass from the same sod farm.


----------



## Loup20 (May 7, 2018)

I'm seeing the same thing in a few small spots. I'm also in Raleigh, NC


----------



## Greyleafspot (Oct 16, 2018)

I believe it happens when your grass is cut and the new growth is hit by cold weather. Causes it to turn red. Not positive but I think I've heard that somewhere.


----------

